# Translations  - Regimental Mottos



## patrick666 (23 Jan 2005)

Is there a list, or another post, somewhere that translates all of the latin(?) slogans like ducimus or pro patria, etc... ? If not, maybe soemone could start one? 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2005)

From my handy quotes database:

INFANTRY REGIMENTS AND REGIMENTAL MOTTOS

Order of precedence for infantry regiments is as follows (an asterisk* indicates both Regular and Reserve Force components):

     a.   Regular Force

          (1)  The Royal Canadian Regiment*, Pro Patria (For country)

          (2)  Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, (none)

          (3)  Royal 22e Régiment* Je Me Souviens (I remember), and

    b.   Militia

          (1)  Governor General's Foot Guards, Civitas et princeps Cura Nostra,(Our country and ruyler are our concern)

          (2)  The Canadian Grenadier Guards, Honi soit qui mal y pense, (Evil be to him who evil thinks)

          (3)  The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, In Pace Paratus, (In Peace Prepared)

          (4)  The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada, Nemu me Impune Lacessit, (No One provokes me with impunity)

          (5)  Les Voltigeurs de Québec, Force a superbe, Mercy a foible, (Violence to the strong, mercy to the weak) 

          (6)  The Royal Regiment of Canada, Ready, Aye Ready and Nec Aspera Terrant (Difficulties do not daunt)

          (7)  The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth Regiment), Semper Paratus, (Always ready)

          (8)  The Princess of Wales' Own Regiment, Nunquam Cede, (Never Yield)

          (9)  The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, Paratus, (Prepared)

          (10) The Lincoln and Welland Regiment, Non Nobis Sed Patriae, (Not for ourselves, but for our country)

          (11) The Royal Canadian Regiment*,  Pro Patria (For country)

          (12) The Highland Fusiliers of Canada,  (none)

          (13) The Grey and Simcoe Foresters, Tenacious and Versatile

          (14) The Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin and Halton Regiment), Air Son Ar Duthchais, (For our heritage)

          (15) The Brockville Rifles,  Semper Paratus, (Always ready)

	The Lanark and Renfrew Scottish Regiment, Fac et Spera, (Do and hope)

          (16) Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders, Dileas Gu Bas, (Faithful unto death)

          (17) Les Fusiliers du Saint-Laurent, J'y Suis En Garde, (I am on guard)

          (18) Le Régiment de la Chaudière, Aere Perennius, (Truer than steel)

          (19) 4th Bn, Royal 22e Régiment*, Toujours Pret (Always ready) and  Je Me Souviens (I remember)

	6th Bn, Royal 22e Régiment*, Honeur et Devoir (Honour and duty) and  Je Me Souviens (I remember)

          (20) Les Fusiliers Mont-Royal, Nunquam Retrorsum, (Never retreat)

          (21) The Princess Louise Fusiliers, Fideliter, (Faithfully)

          (22) The Royal New Brunswick Regiment, Spem Reduxit, (Hope Restored)

          (23) The West Nova Scotia Regiment, Semper Fidelis, (Forever Faithful)

          (24) The Nova Scotia Highlanders, Siol Na Fear Fearail, (Breed of manly men)

          (25) Le Régiment de Maisonneuve, Bon Coeur et Bon Bras, (Good heart and strong arm)

          (26) The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa, Advance

          (27) The Royal Winnipeg Rifles, Hosti Acie Nominati, (Named by the enemy in battle )

          (28) The Essex and Kent Scottish,  Semper Paratus, (Always ready)

          (29) 48th Highlanders of Canada, Dileas Gu Brath, (Faithful forever)

          (30) Le Régiment du Saguenay, Dieu at Patrie, (God and Country)

          (31) The Algonquin Regiment, Ne-Kah-Ne-Tah, (We lead, others follow)

          (32) The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Princess Louise's), Albainn Gu Brath, (Scotland Forever)

          (33) The Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, Inter Pericula Intrepedi, (Fearless in the face of danger)

          (34) The North Saskatchewan Regiment, Cede Nullis, (Yield to none)

          (35) The Royal Regina Rifles, Celler et Audax, (Swift and Bold)

          (36) The Rocky Mountain Rangers, Kloshe Nanitch, (Keep a good lookout or Ever watchful)

          (37) The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion, Princess
               Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry), Fears no Foe

          (38) The Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada, Ullamh, (Ready)

          (39) The Royal Westminster Regiment, Pro Rege et Patria, (For King and Country)

          (40) The Calgary Highlanders, Onward

          (41) Les Fusiliers de Sherbrooke, Droit au Bat, (To the point)

          (42) The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada, Guidich'n Righ, (Help the king)

          (43) The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's), Deas Gu Cath, (Ready for the fray)

          (44) The Royal Montréal Regiment,  Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense, (Evil to he who evil thinks)

          (45) Irish Regiment of Canada, Fior Go Bas, (Faithful forever)

          (46) The Toronto Scottish Regiment, Carry On, and

          (47) The Royal Newfoundland Regiment, Better Than the Best.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2005)

Armour Regimental Mottos that I have found follow. For info purposes I have left in those regiments no longer active that were listed in the reference:

Royal Canadian Dragoons - no motto listed, I have also heard "Bold and Swift" being quoted, though I believe that is also an unoffical motto

Lord Strathcona's Horse - Perseverance

8th Canadian Hussars - Regi Patriaeque Fidelis

Governor General's Horse Guards - Nulli Secundis

4th Princess Louise Dragoon Guards - Pro Aris et Focis

The Halifax Rifles - Cede Nullis

The Elgin Regiment - Officium Primum

The Ontario Regiment - Fidelis et Paratus

The Sherbrooke Regiment - In Hoc Signo Vinces

Le Regiment de Trois-Rivieres - Adsum

1st Hussars - Hodie Non Cras

The Prince Edward Island Regiment - Parva Sub Ingenti

The Royal Canadian Hussars - Non Nobis Sed Patriae

12th Manitoba Dragoons - Ubique Honor et Equis

The South Alberta Light Horse - Semper Alacer

The  Saskatchewan Dragoons - Esprit d'Initiative

14th Canadian Hussars - Free and Fearless

The King's Own Calgary Regiment - Onward

The British Columbia Dragoons - Quansem Ilef

Le Regiment de Hull - On Ne Passe Pas

The Windsor Regiment - Semper Paratus

Reference: The Regiments and Corps of the Canadian Army; Army Historical Section, 1964

Previously posted at: http://army.ca/forums/threads/1694.0.html


----------



## patrick666 (23 Jan 2005)

Thanks, Mike, for such a detailed list. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2005)

Michael 

You are correct, the RCD do not have an official motto.  

"Bold and Swift" and it's Latin form, "Adax et Celer" has been used by some as the unofficial motto at various times.

GW


----------



## goodform (23 Jan 2005)

I'm not looking to hijack this thread, but thought that this was close enough to keep it in the same thread. I'm curious what nicknames the regiments have? Such as Loyal Eddies or Bullwinkles. I don't know that many, so maybe some people would be nice enough to make a list as nice as Michael's?!


----------



## VANDOO (23 Jan 2005)

VANDOO witch means 22 is for the R22ER, vandoo said in french mean twenty two, supposed to be written vingt- deux.

Piclies  for PPCLI

RCR are Chickens or Rocking Chair Rangers, i prefer the second one myself....lol

i wont tell you what we call the reserves cause i do have to watch my language here....lol


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2005)

goodform said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to hijack this thread, but thought that this was close enough to keep it in the same thread. I'm curious what nicknames the regiments have? Such as Loyal Eddies or Bullwinkles. I don't know that many, so maybe some people would be nice enough to make a list as nice as Michael's?!



See this thread:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/930.0.html


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Jan 2005)

for the EME branch 

Arte Et Marte= by skill, by fighting

25 service battalion (toronto) 

Superbe Militare


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Jan 2005)

The Calgary Highlanders translated their motto about 15 years ago into Gaelic, and now use "Airaghardt" in official correspondence, etc.  Don't know if there is an "official" way of changing the motto but if so, the regiment may not have done so.  But Airaghardt (Gaelic for Onward, which is also the motto of the KOCR and the City of Calgary) seems to be commonly accepted as the standard.


----------



## Gunnar (24 Jan 2005)

Honi soit qui mal y pense

Actually means "shame to him who evil thinks".  Comes from the Order of the Garter, I believe...a King or someone similar was adjusting a lady's garter for her, as it had broken during dancing and he had provided one of his (pre-nylon socks).  As he was clearly fumbling around under her skirts in front of a group of gentlemen, he said "honi soit qui mal y pense", basically saying "I'm not doing anything wrong, I'm being helpful.  If you're thinking bad thoughts, YOU'RE the one who ought to be ashamed".

It is the Royal motto largely because the Queen is the principal of the Order, I believe.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Jan 2005)

Celer et Audax (Swift and Bold) is the official motto of The Queens York Rangers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jan 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Celer et Audax (Swift and Bold) is the official motto of The Queens York Rangers.



When was this made official? According to The Regiments and Corps of the Canadian Army, published by the Army Historical Section in 1964, the Regiment had no formal motto at that time?


----------



## Pikache (24 Jan 2005)

The motto of Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada is 'Defence, not Defiance'


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Jan 2005)

goodform said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to hijack this thread, but thought that this was close enough to keep it in the same thread. I'm curious what nicknames the regiments have? Such as Loyal Eddies or Bullwinkles. I don't know that many, so maybe some people would be nice enough to make a list as nice as Michael's?!



Members of The Royal Canadian Regiment are known, amongst themselves, as _Royals_ but on parade the regiment is known as _Royal Canadians_.

There is a wonderful (maybe even true) story from back in the early '50s, just after Korea, I think, when all three regular battalions were on parade together.   (The militia battalion was, then, The London and Oxford Fusiliers, if memory serves.)     At some appropriate moment someone called out: â Å“Three cheers for _____ ____ [CO's name] and his _Royal Canadians_!â ?   Then: â Å“Three cheers for _____ ______ and his _Royal Canadians_!â ?   Next: â Å“Three cheers for _____ ______ and his _Royal Canadians_!â ?     Then, from off to a flank, a slightly slurred voice shouted: â Å“An' three cheers for Guy Lombardo and his _Royal Canadians_, too!â ?


----------



## Phillman (25 Jan 2005)

Didnt see it mentioned earlier. 


Fort Garry Horse - Facta Non Verba (Deeds not words)


----------



## Art Johnson (25 Jan 2005)

Guy Lombardo and his brothers actually served in the Band of The Royal Canadian Regiment.

Oops I goofed. A little more research produced the fact that the Lombardos did not serve with The RCR Band.

"Thanks to exposure on radio - Guy originally had to pay for the air time - the band began to attract an audience. They even found a name. Agent Mike Shea came up with the dreadful idea of dressing the musicians up in Mountie uniforms. Guy balked and suggested calling the boys The Royal Canadians after the Royal Canadian Regiment. A move to Chicago's Granada playhouse in the fall of 1927 all but severed the band's professional connections to the London area."

(from the London Free Press)


----------



## Radop (29 Jan 2005)

The moto for CFJSR (Canadian Forces Joint Signals Regiment) in 'Anytime, Anywhere'


----------



## Argyll_2347 (9 Feb 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> (32) The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Princess Louise's), Albainn Cu Brath, (Scotland Forever)



** Albainn *G*u Brath



(Corrected, thanks. M. O'Leary)


----------



## MdB (13 Mar 2005)

I read somewhere that there's a motto in RCR that goes like that: Never Pass a Fault.

Where does it come from? Which unit?

Thx,


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2005)

As defined by Regimental Standing Orders, "Never Pass a Fault" is described as the slogan for The Royal Canadian Regiment. The Regiment's motto is Pro Patria.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> When was this made official? According to The Regiments and Corps of the Canadian Army, published by the Army Historical Section in 1964, the Regiment had no formal motto at that time?



Sorry, UNofficial. Must have been thinking different than what I was typing at the time.


----------



## Steel Badger (30 Mar 2005)

Slogan is an interesting word: meaning War Cry in gaelic.......

On a side note there are many of my fellow Argylls who would like to see our Slogan changed to "Canada Gu Brath"

While I realize that this offends some of the "it was carved in stone at the beginning" purists out there, It sure felt damn good to hear Her Majesty use  "Canada Gu Brath" when she presented us with our new Colours.

SB


----------



## Jason Bourne (30 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know PPCLI's old motto?

Jason


----------

